# Red Alert 2



## Sanguinan (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey guys. I found this site and thought it would be great for asking this question. Ok so I found my old Red Alert 2 the other day, and thought I would play it. Well I installed it. And then ran the game. The game comes up begins to load, and then right before it goes full screen, it just disappears. I hope someone can help me out, I'd like to start playing this again, and get the expansion. So whatcha guys think? 

Now reinstalling game, will post if it works.
Nope, updated everything, still isn't working...help?! 
System Specs from dxdiag:

----------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/26/2004, 13:08:00
Machine name: COOP
Operating System: Windows 2000 Professional (5.0, Build 2195) Service Pack 3
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
System Model: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BIOS: BIOS Date: 08/20/03 12:57:55 Ver: 08.00.09
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 354MB used, 3586MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINNT
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0 (4.09.0000.0900)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0000.0900 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: RADEON 9800 PRO
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: Radeon 9800 (0x4E48)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4E48&SUBSYS_00021002&REV_00
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6343 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/28/2003 19:39:48, 291584 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 4/28/2003 19:39:23, 625920 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-0D08-11CF-756B-0820A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x4E48
SubSys ID: 0x00021002
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SB Live! Audio [DF80]
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80671102&REV_0A
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0290 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 6/8/2003 18:44:22, 494384 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Creative
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 4000, 191999
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 32, 31
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 32, 31
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SB Live! Audio [DF80]
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0290 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 6/8/2003 18:44:22, 494384 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x40
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: Enabled
Ports: SB Live! DirectMusic Synthesizer [DF80], Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
SB Live! Audio [DF80], Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! Sw Synth [DF80] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! Synth A [DF80] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! Synth B [DF80] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! MIDI Port [DF80] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! MIDI Port [DF80] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/24/2002 05:00:00, 40112 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x043D, 0x0061
| | Location: USB Hub
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/24/2002 05:00:00, 40112 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
| Location: PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\cc_0604
| Service: pci
| Driver: pci.sys, 7/24/2002 05:00:00, 59216 bytes
| 
+-+ Creative Game Port
| | Location: PCI bus 2, device 10, function 1
| | Matching Device ID: pci\ven_1102&dev_7002&subsys_00201102
| | Lower Filters: ctljystk
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 7/22/2002 12:05:04, 9552 bytes

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/24/2002 05:00:00, 47024 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/24/2002 05:00:00, 24400 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/24/2002 05:00:00, 47024 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/24/2002 05:00:00, 21648 bytes


----------



## olderman (Sep 20, 2004)

Sorry I Cant Help. It Sounds Like Youve Got The Same Problem As My Self. I Cant Get C&c Generals To Work. The Only Thing Is Ive Changed From Win98 To Xp (every Game I Wanted To Play Works With Win98)


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

XP has some compatibility issues with older games. Have you tried right-clicking on the .exe file -> properties and running in compatibility modes?


----------



## olderman (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Ive only got problems with two games c&c generals and imperium galactica all my other older games work okey eg starcraft and red alert. Sanguinan probem looks like the same as mine.
Ive tryed compatibility mode and followed ea games help line to the letter and go no ware


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

RA2 works on Windows XP so it shouldn't be any different on W2K. I do suggest getting the up-to-date service packs first.

Here is a link for Windows XP's instructions on how to install RA2

Yuri's Revenge however is a pain in the rear when it comes to installing it... But if you can get it to work it's a good expansion


----------



## olderman (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi TIDUS4YUNA

RA2 and Yuris rev works great and Ive had all the up dates to date

thanks any way :up:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Is this post solved?


----------



## olderman (Sep 20, 2004)

Sorry 
The problem is not solved for Sanguinan :down:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Might be the graphics card, try using an older version of the driver


----------



## johnnyw (Oct 20, 2004)

I had a similar problem. So I tried to shut down as many applications as possible. One of the apps running in the background was NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing (mnmsrvc.exe). Once I closed out of it I was able to run the game.


----------



## obvious (Nov 2, 2004)

i had a problem with ra2 and c&c tibsun. it installs fine, and it updates fine, but when i try to run it, it just says that there is no mouse installed and that i need to have one to play. i have a p/s 2 mouse + keyboard, all drivers up to date, windows ME. 

the strange thing is, it only happens on certain installs of windows, like say i wiped and formatted my hard drive, then installed windows me and then tib sun/ra2, it might work. its all just plain chance. any ideas?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm, I don't know why C&C would have any problems on WME. W2K and WXP yes but not WME. Is your mouse a USB with the PS2 attachment?


----------



## obvious (Nov 2, 2004)

tid, forget what i said about the p/s2 mouse, i got a full usb mouse, i forgot somehow that my old p/s2mouse went *kaboom* . its pure usb m8.


----------



## obvious (Nov 2, 2004)

Bumped


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There's the problem then. I'm guessing it doesn't want to look at the USB ports for the mouse. Your USB mouse should have came with a PS2 adapter. If not, try looking at Dixons or a computer hardware store for the part.


----------



## obvious (Nov 2, 2004)

that doesnt help, as i have tried that, and nothing happend. i borrowed a friends and if it worked he said i could have it. he has a usb mouse and both games and they BOTH work perfectly. odd. anyway, if it is the game not liking usb, would there be a way to force it to use the usb mouse?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

pass. 

Surely someone has a PS2 mouse lying around...


----------



## obvious (Nov 2, 2004)

wtf? i just decided to go for broke and run ra2, and it ran PERFECTLY. dunno about tiberian sun. odd. anyway, thanks for the help!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

your welcome  

Maybe it was just a glitch


----------



## Broken Drum (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, then... I have a new problem for you.
I recently made the stupid mistake of uninstalling all games on my system, so as to force myself to actually study. It worked, but now RA2 won't re-install!
I uninstalled it using the normal route - start menu/programmes/RA2/uninstall, so I fuigured it'd be pretty much gone bar the save games. Am I wrong, or has something elso on my PC screweed me over?
When I try to install, I get the auto-run screen, click on install, it cuts to desktop with a tiny white square in the middle for a couple of seconds, and then I get an error message telling me that setup has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down. Details reads like:
SETUP caused an invalid page fault in
module ~DF394B.TMP at 0167:100193f1.
Registers:
EAX=1956cfda CS=0167 EIP=100193f1 EFLGS=00010246
EBX=000000c8 SS=016f ESP=006cf974 EBP=006cf9ac
ECX=1956cfda DS=016f ESI=1004b268 FS=70df
EDX=00000000 ES=016f EDI=007f3a28 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
66 8b 11 81 e2 ff 00 00 00 52 8b 45 d8 83 c0 02 
Stack dump:
007f3a28 1004b268 000000c8 01b7700c 1956cfda 0070973c 00000000 006c0001 00000000 01a70078 00000000 00000000 1004f61e 01b771e4 006cfa0c 006e1a8d 

Any thoughts? Or am I destined to play only Tiberian Sun forever?

The Broken Drum


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Search for ~DF394B.TMP. If it's in C:\Windows\TEMP folder (or a folder called TEMP)then just clear the TEMP folder out and reinstall. Are you running on Windows XP?


----------



## obvious (Nov 2, 2004)

that sounds more like a registry problem to me, try using registry mechanic


----------



## Broken Drum (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm...

The Temp file's long gone, I cleared temp files the day before yesterday. Any ideas what the associated reg files are called? Google's not being nice in that regard, and I'm not keen on messing up Tib.Sun's registry.

Just as a side note, I just tried installing RA2 on my other PC, and I get exactly the same symptoms. Isn't that a bit weird if this is a reg problem? The other PC's never even seen RA2 before. It's the obligatory underpowered wordprocessor, for just in case someone needs to type something while I'm gaming  But it still covers all of RA2's required fields, albeit just.

Just for reference, both PCs are running on Win '98 (second edition). Full stats are as follows for my main system...

----EAsy System Summary--------------------------------------

Video Card :Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver PV 2.1
Video Driver :i81xdw9x.drv
Driver Version :4.11.01.1321

Sound Card :Voice Modem Wave #01 Handset (emulated)
Sound Driver :WaveOut 3
Driver Version :

DirectX irectX 7a
Operating System :Windows 98 A 4.10.2222

----EAsy System Output---------------------------------------

Sunday, January 00, 1900
Computer Name :Beast
Beast

BIOS Info
Name :
Date :01/27/00
Version :Version 1.09
PNP :
Manufacturer Standard system devices)

CPU Info

CPU Count :1
CPU Type :635 MHZ GenuineIntel Coppermine with MMX
6 8 3

RAM :252 MB Total
10 MB Free
Virtual RAM :1795 MB Total
1592 MB Free

Operating System :Windows 98 A 4.10.2222
Product ID :33602-OEM-0077077-74017

Default Browser :Internet Explorer
Version :6.0.2800.1106

Temp Directory :c:\windows\TEMP\
Size :1.06 MB

------------------------------------------------------------

----Display Info--------------------------------------------

Number of Displays :2

Current Mode (Primary) :800x600 32
Refresh Rate (Primary) :Optimal refresh rate

Primary display device

Description :Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver PV 2.1
Manufacturer :Intel Corporation
Video Memory :1 MB

Main Driver :i81xdw9x.drv
Version :4.11.01.1321
Provider :Intel Corporation

Secondary display device

Description :NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro
Manufacturer :NVIDIA
Video Memory :32 MB

Main Driver :nvdisp.drv
Version :4.12.01.0758
Provider :NVIDIA

Supported Display Modes

| 16 | 256 | 16 bits| 24 bits| 32 bits
---------------------------------------------------
640 x 480| * | * | * | | * 
800 x 600| | * | * | | * 
1024x 768| | * | * | | * 
1152x 864| | | | | 
1280x1024| | | | | 
1600x1200| | | | |

------------------------------------------------------------

----Sound, Video and Game Controllers-----------------------

Description :Gameport Joystick
Manufacturer :Microsoft

Main Driver :vjoyd.vxd
Version :4.08.01.0881
Provider :Microsoft

Description :MPU-401 Compatible
Manufacturer :Microsoft

Main Driver :msmpu401.vxd
Version :4.10.00.1998
Provider :Microsoft

Description :Crystal Audio Codec
Manufacturer :Crystal Semiconductor

Main Driver :cwaw95r0.vxd
Version :4.06.00.4010
Provider :Crystal Semiconductor

Description :Wave Device for Voice Modem
Manufacturer :Intel

Main Driver :serwave.vxd
Version :4.10.00.2222
Provider :Intel

Description :Crystal Audio Codec Game Device
Manufacturer :Crystal Semiconductor

Main Driver :cwaenum.vxd
Version :4.06.00.4010
Provider :Crystal Semiconductor

Description :Crystal Audio Codec
Manufacturer :

Main Driver :Crystal Audio Codec
Version :
Provider :

Description :Game Compatible Device (emulated)
Manufacturer :

Main Driver :WaveOut 1
Version :
Provider :

Description :Voice Modem Wave #01 Line (emulated)
Manufacturer :

Main Driver :WaveOut 2
Version :
Provider :

Description :Voice Modem Wave #01 Handset (emulated)
Manufacturer :

Main Driver :WaveOut 3
Version :
Provider :

------------------------------------------------------------

----Direct X------------------------------------------------

DirectX Info
Version irectX 7a

DirectDraw Info
Version :4.09.00.0900
Certified :Not certified

DirectSound Info
Version :4.09.00.0900
Certified :Certified

DirectPlay Info
Version :4.03.00.1096

DirectInput Info
Version :4.08.01.0901

------------------------------------------------------------

Current Drive Information

Drive Letter C
Description :GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE01
Volume Name :GOD
Manufacturer Standard disk drives)
File System: :FAT32
Total Space: :19.00 GB
Free Space: :10.55 GB

Drive Letter D
Description :GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE02
Volume Name :
Manufacturer Standard disk drives)
File System: :FAT32
Total Space: :1.96 GB
Free Space: :1.95 GB

Drive Letter A
Description :GENERIC NEC FLOPPY DISK
Volume Name :
Manufacturer Standard disk drives)
File System: :
Total Space: :0.00 KB
Free Space: :0.00 KB

------------------------------------------------------------

CDRom Info

Number of CDRoms :1

Cache size :1238KB
Access Pattern :Quad-speed or higher

CDRom 1
Drive Letter E
Volume Name GOD
Description ASUS CRW-5232AS 
Manufacturer ASUS 
Sec/MB:Test not performed
Detected Speed:Test not performed

------------------------------------------------------------

----Monitor Information-------------------------------------

Primary monitor

Description efault Monitor
Manufacturer Standard monitor types)
Max. Resolution :640x480

Secondary monitor

Description lug and Play Monitor
Manufacturer Standard monitor types)
Max. Resolution :1600x1200

------------------------------------------------------------

----Network Information-------------------------------------

Description ial-Up Adapter
Manufacturer :Microsoft
Driver ppmac.vxd
Provider :Microsoft
Bound Protocols
TCP/IP
IP Address: Obtained from provider
IP Mask: Obtained from provider

IPX/SPX-compatible Protocol
Frame type:Auto
IPX Address:0

Description :XH7975 DSE PCI Card 10/100Mbps
Manufacturer SE(NZ)Ltd - www.dse.co.nz
Driver :rtl8139.sys
Provider SE(NZ)Ltd - www.dse.co.nz
Bound Protocols
TCP/IP
IP Address: :196.168.1.1
IP Mask: :255.255.255.0
Gateway: :

NetBEUI
IPX/SPX-compatible Protocol
Frame type:Auto
IPX Address:0

------------------------------------------------------------

----Input Device Information--------------------------------

Mouse Information

Description :HID-compliant mouse
Type :

Keyboard Information

Description :IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key)

------------------------------------------------------------

----Modem Information---------------------------------------

Modem Info

Description :Intel V92 HaM Data Fax Voice
Driver :Intel V92 HaM Data Fax Voice
Provider :10-12-2001

------------------------------------------------------------

----Glide/OpenGL Information--------------------------------

Glide Info

Glide2 Version :
Glide3 Version :

OpenGL Info

Version :4.0

------------------------------------------------------------

----Task List-----------------------------------------------

msgsrv32.exe
spool32.exe
mprexe.exe
avgserv9.exe
vsmon.exe
sagent2.exe
eebagent.exe
msgplus.exe
eebsvc.exe
mmtask.tsk
Explorer
rnaapp.exe
tapisrv.exe
Systray
avgcc32.exe
mmkeybd.exe
stimon.exe
mstask.exe
zlclient.exe
keybdmgr.exe
osd.exe
msnmsgr.exe
wmiexe.exe
mmusbkb2.exe
iexplore.exe
ddhelp.exe
autorun.exe
command conquer red alert 2_ez.exe

------------------------------------------------------------

----Autoexec.bat--------------------------------------------

@C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe

C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\MCAFEE~1\SCAN.EXE C:\

@IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE

@ECHO OFF

@c:\windows\smartdrv /q

REM To make a DOS Boot Diskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT

path C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6

call c:\dosboot\drivers.bat

rem - By Windows Setup - mscdex.exe /d:IDECD000 /L:M

SET CLASSPATH=C:\Program Files\HEAT\navbar;%CLASSPATH%

Set tvdumpflags=10

------------------------------------------------------------

----Config.sys----------------------------------------------

REM To make a DOS Boot Diskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT

[common]

dos=high,umb

buffers=40

device=c:\windows\himem.sys /testmemff

DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS

rem The below DOS CD ROM driver is not required to run Windows 98.

DEVICE=c:\cdrom\OakCdRom.SYS /D:IDECD000

DEVICEHIGH=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\DRVSPACE.SYS /MOVE

------------------------------------------------------------

X_CASE_START
X_CASE_DESCRIPTION: 
X_CONTACT_FIRST_NAME: 
X_CONTACT_LAST_NAME: 
X_GAME: Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2
X_SERIAL_KEY: ---
X_OPERATING_SYSTEM: Windows 98 A , Version 4.10, Build 2222
X_PROCESSOR: Coppermine
X_SPEED: 635 MHz
X_MMX: Yes
X_RAM: 252 MB
X_MANUFACTURER: ASUS 
X_PRODUCT_ID: ASUS CRW-5232AS 
X_VIDEO_CARD: Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver PV 2.1
X_DISPLAY_DRIVER: 4.11.01.1321
X_DISPLAY_DIRECTX: Not Certified, No Hardware Support
X_DISPLAY_MEMORY: 3 MB
X_AUDIO_CERTIFIED: Certified
X_AUDIO_DRIVERS: WaveOut 3 
X_MODEM: Intel V92 HaM Data Fax Voice
X_V_MANUFACTURER: Intel Corporation
X_A_MANUFACTURER: 
X_CASE_END

Not sure how much of that could possibly be useful - it's mostly jargon to me.

Thanks!
The Broken Drum


----------



## Broken Drum (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow... Didn't realise the system stats had so many smileys inserted in them Oh well. I'm pretty sure you can decode...

The Broken Drum


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Windows 98 huh? Hmm..

Update the DirectX. Yours is Dx7.0a right now. Also you have 2 graphics cards, you should disable the onboard one via the BIOS. And why do you have D: drive with only 1.96Gb?

Well it looks like your specs are ok for the machine... so try updating Dx to see if that helps.


----------



## Broken Drum (Nov 16, 2004)

Why only 1.96 Gb on the D: drive? 'cos it was lying there, and I had an extra plug on my harddrive cabling. Do I need another excuse? It's just big enough to do an install of Baldurs Gate 2 on...

I'm downloading DirectX 9.0c as I type. Do we have any ideas what the registry keys for RA2 are, or have we assumed that the registry is not a problem?

Thanks again... lets see what DirectX does...
The Broken Drum


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I really doubt that it's a registry problem. As for the D: Drive, is that a separate 2Gb drive? The reason I asked before is sometimes people just partition it that way


----------



## beanmaster1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Sanguinan, have Radeon too, cannot play ground control on catalyst 4.3 and above but can play with catalyst 3.8. see itf that's the problem.


----------



## Broken Drum (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, now I'm really stuck. Downloaded and installed the new DirectX, turned off the onboard graphics card in favour of the 32meg one, still getting the same symptoms.
Beanmaster, friend, I'm afraid I don't get you. I've never heard the words "sanguinan" "radeon" or the "catalyst" series. Maybe I'm a little behind the times. Care to translate for me?

The Broken Drum


----------



## Broken Drum (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh, and for Tidus4Yuna... Yeah, it's a separate drive. Thus the comment about cabling


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Radeon is a video card model and catalyst are drivers. Sanduinan is the original poster that has not replied to anything 

As fot the drive thing, I can talk though. I had a 20Gb as a SLAVE to a 2Gb drive!  Needlessly to say that 2Gb drive is long dead after that


----------



## Broken Drum (Nov 16, 2004)

Nope... messing about with the drivers isn't helping me either. Still giving me the error message at exactly the same spot. Tried it on my laptop today (actually better stats than either of the desktops) and got the same again. Thinking it must be a physical error on the disc, in the absence of any other suggestions.
Thanks anyway,
The Broken Drum


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That would have been my last guess. Check the CD for any scratches. Other than that, I'm sure Westwood or EA Games (whichever) would be able to replace it for you.


----------



## tiger10 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi, I got RA2 a while back in the command and conquer pack and i decided to pick it up again. But when i go to install it on my computer (Dell XPS laptop, older version) it comes up with a tiny white box then a microsoft error saying SETUP.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. It works completely when i try to install it on other computers. It hasn't ever been installed on this computer before. I've tried it on both disks of course and i've copied it to my hard drive and tried it (as is says on EA tech support) and it still doesn't work. By the way i'm running XP.

Oh and also when i run the Command Conquer Red Alert 2_EZ.exe program that comes on the CD and click on the requirements tab or anywhere else it displays it there it says that I'm using windows 2000 with a petium II processor that runs at -904MHz and i only have directx 7 the rest is right but that stuff is wrong.


----------



## tiger10 (Aug 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## tiger10 (Aug 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## tiger10 (Aug 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try to install it under WIndows 98 Compatibility Mode.

Also the EA zy software is crap. Don't use it.


----------



## tiger10 (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks. But after hours of work I finally figured it out all I had to do was update safe disk and now it works. Thanks anyways.


----------



## tiger10 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi, again. Now it works but Yuri's revenge takes a longggggggggggggggggg time to load, and sometimes it just doesn't load at all. Sometimes it comes up with this direct 3d error so i updated directx and tried to find an update or opengl but couldn't. That did nothing. I've also tried updating my cd drive drivers like the EA support site says.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah it was the same for me. Only the beginning menu was long, but the rest was ok.


----------



## tiger10 (Aug 13, 2005)

is there any way to fix it? And is it because it has to transfer a 16 bit program to a 32 bit one (i don't know if that sounds really out there or not)?


----------

